
Show HN: Metachat, a news feed for unread Slack messages - drenerbas
http://metachat.io
======
drenerbas
Co-founder of MetaChat here. We’re NLP nerds who have been playing with the
Slack API for a while. Lots of people complain about notification overload
(e.g. Wednesday's article in The Verge[0]), so we’ve been trying to tackle
that with search and summarization.

Feedback welcome! For instance I think the search works quite well for my
Slack teams, but maybe you use unusual words that trip up our code and make
the results less useful.

[0] [http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/13/11417726/slack-app-walt-
mo...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/13/11417726/slack-app-walt-mossberg-
stewart-butterfield-interview)

------
Savageman
Hi. Wanted to test it, needed to create an account and left. If I need to
connect my Slack teams after, you will get my name and email anyway, why
should I register to your app in addition to already having an account on
Slack? (since you build the service for Slack)

~~~
drenerbas
Thanks for giving us a go, that's really useful feedback. We need you to
create an account because there's nothing linking your slack groups. Their API
is all about individual groups, and we don't get your email when you
authenticate, just your slack handle. There are rumours slack will address
this but until then we need your help to tie them all together.

~~~
Savageman
Hum. You're right, but I still think you could skip the account creation. Just
create the account on the fly when we connect with the first team. Then each
added team is linked to the account.

